# ISPConfig 3 Manual ohne PayPal Account?



## baerndorfer (15. März 2011)

Der Betreff beinhaltet auch gleich meine Frage.

Ich möchte gerne das Manual haben/kaufen bin aber nicht Inhaber eines PayPal-Konto!
Auch habe ich nicht vor mir so ein Konto zuzulegen.

Gibts eine Möglichkeit der Banküberweisung oder bin ich der Einzige auf dem Planeten der kein PayPal-Konto hat?


----------



## Till (15. März 2011)

Du kannst Das Manual auch per Überweisung bezahlen. Sende uns dafür bitte eine Email mit Deiner Rechnungsanschrift an info [at] projektfarm [punkt] de.


----------



## baerndorfer (15. März 2011)

Vielen Dank!

Mail ist unterwegs


----------

